
Ask HN: What RSS feeds/newsletters are you subscribed to? - jarbus
My top follows:<p>The Orbital Index, for weekly updates about the space industry: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;orbitalindex.com&#x2F;<p>Bitcoin Optech, for weekly Bitcoin news: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinops.org&#x2F;<p>Lil&#x27;log, for well-written content on topics in AI: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lilianweng.github.io&#x2F;lil-log&#x2F;<p>The Gradient, for the same reason: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thegradient.pub&#x2F;<p>Slate star codex, no explanation needed: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;slatestarcodex.com&#x2F;<p>I also subscribe to releases for Python, Julia, Rust, Matrix, Jami, LBRY, and a few others.<p>And a shameless plug for my own blog: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jarbus.net<p>I use newsboat as my RSS reader, lovely way to check the day&#x27;s feed from the terminal.
======
timqian
[https://feeds.pub](https://feeds.pub) is an RSS reader built for sharing
feeds.

Here are the feeds I subscribed:
[https://feeds.pub/timqian](https://feeds.pub/timqian)

~~~
jarbus
Never heard about this before, thanks for sharing

------
cpach
[https://buttondown.email/cryptography-
dispatches](https://buttondown.email/cryptography-dispatches)

------
LittleKross47
cool

